# New recovery story



## marsupialtail (Oct 23, 2019)

I've wanted to make a post for a long time but haven't had the chance to get to it. It's been two years since the start of my DP symptoms. I'd say I fully recovered in about a year and a half. I wanted to wait a while before posting recovery advice to make sure.

I'll keep this brief and to the point:

Things to do:

- Accept your state. I know this is hard to say, but for me, accepting the fact that life with DP is worth living was a key factor in recovery.

- Intense exercise. I am sure many people will agree.

- Meditation. I did Vipassana meditation. It did wonders.

Things not to do:

- Caffeine. Probably what got me DP in the first place. It never works.

- Supplements. I tried a bunch. I know some people had luck, but you just get so disappointed that they don't work after a while that I'm convinced that you should just stop trying these. You don't need supplements to recover.

- Going to the hospital. I went to some of the best hospitals in the U.S. All they gave me was a migraine pill that didn't work.

I expand more on these on my blog here: https://beatdepersonalization.com/beat-depersonalization/ I will gradually add resources and things to it so it looks pretty shabby right now.


----------



## Cali123 (Jan 5, 2019)

Congrats! Omg caffeine brought my dp too ???? we’ll the anxiety which then led to dp


----------

